# Command to List filesystems my FreeBSD kernel supports



## kavitakr (Aug 6, 2020)

Whats the equivalent to linux  cat /proc/filesystems in FreeBSD?


----------



## olli@ (Aug 6, 2020)

`lsvfs`


----------

